# Help!!! My puppy ate disnfectant wipes



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

No expert here, but if it was just a few seconds probably ok. Read the wipes canister and see if it has poison control info. I think there is a dog poison control place, too, let me google it and see if I can find anything.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

888-426-4435 is ASPCA poison control number and it says they may add $65.00 to your credit card. Get the may? 785-532-579 is a vet school which the site said was free but may take awhile to get an answer since there may be only one vet on at a time


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I think your baby will be fine. Id just call a local er vet place and ask? Just to be safe. But really, if you took them right out of his mouth...... 
But those wipes>If he got 1/4 tsp. from the liquid I'd be surprised.

Call an ER Vet and ask the techs


----------



## Lucky189 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks for your help guys. He seems fine. i was just really scared because of all the warnings on the clorox wipes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since he didnt eat them or swallow he should be ok but you might call one of the numbers to be on the safe side.


----------

